# Chuck Greenhill



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anybody know of this man? He used to fly his P-51 "Lou IV" out to West Palm Beach, but he hasn't been out the last while that I know of. While I was there we went to airport and took a peek, and he let me sit in it!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chuck sold Lou IV. I know it was last flown by John McKittrick, who was killed on his first solo in the P-51. John had hundreds, if not thousands of hours of experience and had quite a few hours in that very Mustang. I am not sure what Chuck Greenhill is up to these days. Here is Lou IV at Camarillo a couple of years ago.






More here:

Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Camarillo AS, 2006- P-51D


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you sir! That's sad to hear of Mr. McKittrick's death, not something you want to hear of. It was in Lou IV I take it?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, over at Camarillo. Fortunately, I wasn't there to see it.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, that's the one. It's weird to think of a plane that you sat in once be gone like that. The whole scenario is very unfortunate.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

It was very unfortunate. John was married with kids too.


----------

